# Digestive Enzymes



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever used them? Hank still has chronic diarrhea and I thought i'd give it a try.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen has a supplement " Perfect Form" that works well for these type of problems. Might be worth looking into. Reasonably priced, lasts for quite awhile. It has helped 1 of my dogs with chronically loose stool, 1 whose stool was almost always too hard and had anal gland problems, and my oldest cat with chronic diarrhea. (sp.?)


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I give my boxer Complete Probiotics for Pets, by the Mercola Corp. I get it at Vitamin Shoppe, but you can get it online, too. Here's a link: Amazon.com: COMPLETE PROBIOTICS FOR PETS: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Jace (Oct 3, 2012)

The Honest Kitchen looks great, as it has what you are looking for in a digestive enzyme (with the Papain) Pectin and Papaya Leaf which are prebiotics and Slippery Elm to soothe the tract. It does not contain probiotics, which you could add later. I would choose this over a complete "digestive enzyme" ( a complete generally has an enzymes for digesting protein, fat and carbs) this one contains the Papain for protein only, but your issue would be better addressed by the HK.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been using N'zymes Bac-Pak.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

There is a product called Seacure which is supposed to work well for diarrhea.


----------

